# Miracle grow - safe?



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't find the fertilizer recommended on blackjungle.com locally but I do have some Miracle Grow African Violet liquid fertilizer right now. My tank is new and I'm adding some cuttings soon. I probably won't be adding any frogs for a month. I did a search on here and google but couldn't find anything conclusive about it being harmful. I know its for violets but I figured it would be better than nothing.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

i dont use any fertilizer. I use peat moss, sphagnum, and coconut. I just don't like the idea of adding a bunch of chemicals to my tanks. Besides, you don't really need any. The plants should grow just fine, especially with a bunch of pooping frogs.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

You really don't need the fertilizer in these conditions. The plants can get plenty of nutriants from the medium and once the frogs are there they will help provide what the plants need. As I have said here before. I have a terrarium with plants going nuts that has never had any fertilizer used on it. Don't forget that as the substrate breaks down it begins to release nutrients the plants can use. You really don;t want the plants to grow that fast anyway since they will quickly take over without any help from fertilizer. What are the plants you are using?


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

I read a thread about Miracle Grow and fish on some other forum, and the general consencus was that it was poisonous to fish, therefore I would venture to guess that it would be poisonous to frogs.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok I won't worry about it then. I just want the plants to get off to a good start before I get the frogs. I have cuttings coming of Dischidia nummularia var gaudichaudii, Episcia 'Pink Panther', Fittonia argyroneura 'Dark Star', Fittonia verschaffeltii, various Peperomias, and have a small fern planted as well as some moon valley something cuttings. I hope the fittonias do well, I really like them.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Drifting off topic, but since this is you're thread, and you brought it up...

Fittonia are supposed to do well in terrariums, but from my experience, usually they get too tall and spindly, and not the way you want them to look...perhaps if I put them on a shelf in the viv they would do better, but they aren't supposed to need lots of light, so I usually use them on the floor of the viv...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> Drifting off topic, but since this is you're thread, and you brought it up...
> 
> Fittonia are supposed to do well in terrariums, but from my experience, usually they get too tall and spindly, and not the way you want them to look...perhaps if I put them on a shelf in the viv they would do better, but *they aren't supposed to need lots of light, so I usually use them on the floor of the viv*...


Thats true but its also the reason they are getting "spindly" :lol: . Keep them brighter (not too much) and pinch new growth and you'll have nice bushy plants.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

My experience with Fittonia is that they grow best in low light. I grow mine in the darkest area of the greenhouse and they never get spindly. I think when they are grown in bright light they grow tall to aviod getting too much light. I think I would try moving some in a brighter spot and some in a darker spot to see what happens.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I never have a problem with them being spindly in either light extreme in as houseplants, only when they are in a humid viv do they get that way.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Miracle Gro--NO!!*

I strongly recommend that you do NOT use Miracle Gro in your terrarium. It is poisonous to fish, and because it is formulated with urea based nitrogen, is essentially useless to bromeliads and orchids. 

A better choice is Dyna Gro or Dyna Bloom (I do NOT own stock :wink: ) These are safer for frogs and fish, and as it contains ammonia-based nitogen, is better for any epiphytes. Use a little to start your plants, then fertilize rarely and sparingly.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Harry, I bet the darkest area of your GH is still brighter than whatever light his Fittonia is getting in a terrarium. For some reason, a plant getting taller to avoid getting too much light seems backwards to me. I thought it was the other way around? Getting taller b/c its not getting enough...

Well, I grow mine in shade outside and they look awesome. I'll have to snap some pics for ya'll.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Many shade loving plants will fold their leaves up and get spindly when getting to much light. So if the leaves are laying flat and spindly it's most likely to little light. If the leaves are folding up then it's most likely too much light. Antone, you may be correct, my greenhouse even in the darkest spot may be lighter than a Viv. Need to find my meter. 8)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Many shade loving plants will fold their leaves up and get spindly when getting to much light. So if the leaves are laying flat and spindly it's most likely to little light. *If the leaves are folding up then it's most likely too much light.* Antone, you may be correct, my greenhouse even in the darkest spot may be lighter than a Viv. Need to find my meter. 8)


Now that makes sense!! I think I read you wrong initially. I have some Episcia that does that in one of my plant only growing terrariums. I see what you mean.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sometimes I confuse myself.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

it is probably best to use a complete organic fertilizer like Earth Juice, or raw organic ferts like guanos, worm castings, kelp etc. These might smell for a little bit but im sure they would be completely safe, even when frogs are in the tanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Frog poop!


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Worm castings I have no shortage of that's for sure! I'm glad I didn't use the miracle grow. I'm not going to worry about it now and go fertilizer free even though I won't have frogs for a long time.


----------

